# Charbroil Tru-Infrared Gas Grill Recommendations?



## lizardman (Jun 8, 2015)

My sad Brinkman gas grill is falling apart, don't want to spend much over $400 on a new gas grill since I smoke just about everything in my MES 30, any strong opinions on the Charbroil Tru-Infrared gas grill? I like the concept of the flame being underneath the metal 'V' shield between the burners and the grate...Opinions?


----------



## westby (Jun 9, 2015)

Runs very hot.  Great for searing.  Really have to watch your cook - everything cooks faster.  I normally use my pellet grill now, but when I sear, I pull out the gasser.  The grates are a pain to clean though.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 9, 2015)

Rub a bit of Pam , oil or other non-stick product n it .


----------



## matchew (Jun 9, 2015)

We purchased a Char Broil Infa-red grill a little over three years ago. Had to replace the tray that sits above the burners withen the first year and every year since till we purchased a new grill a couple months ago. They may have changed material but that tray would corrode very fast. We keep the grill covered when not in use so it's not weather damage.

That tray gets so hot that if you cook anything with a high fat content like 80/20 burger or a steak with a lot of marbling we would be sending smoke signals to the next city over and if you didn't pay close attention the smoke would ruin the meat. It wasn't TBS, if you know what I mean.

Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## gary s (Jun 9, 2015)

Yeah  What they said

Gary


----------



## jfsjazz (Jun 9, 2015)

We are into our third season of grilling with ours and love it!  Slight learning curve with the infrared method, but you'll pick it up in no time.

Would buy another one!!


----------



## johnoliver (Feb 21, 2022)

We are into our third season of grilling with ours and love it!


----------

